# Where to get Bulk salt /Maine?



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Where are the bulk salt suppliers in Maine. Will travel. After reading the thread on "how much for bulk salt"? it looks like i am paying double what everyone else is. I believe our last wheeler load was $114 ton. Thanks, doug


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

granite state minerial, in portsmouth nh. 58 ton picked up. 
and ther is another place right in portsmouth nh that is 60 ton picked up. 

i can get the numbers if you need them, let me know


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Also right at the ship yard in Portsmouth. Where That 100' high pile is


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks much! I'd drive a little farther for that savings . I'll give them a call. Thank you, doug


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

What places in Maine distribute it though? I know about Pike and Eastern salt but they are 85 - 95 ton picked up. I can only take about 4ton at a time. Anyone local sell Magic Salt? Thanks.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

snomover;1520440 said:


> What places in Maine distribute it though? I know about Pike and Eastern salt but they are 85 - 95 ton picked up. I can only take about 4ton at a time. Anyone local sell Magic Salt? Thanks.


Where r u from?


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

Based out of Casco


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you only can get 4 tons at a time, its going to be tough to get below that pike price.. ( I buy 30 tons at a time and its close to the price of pikes) if your looking for magic salt there is a dealer in scarb (not sure of the name) and wales (g and g landscaping) that sells magic 0.. you'd have to treat the salt yourself

good luck


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

New England Salt... At Sprague Energy in Searsport, I think I paid 75ish per ton....
How Much do you need ???? I have 4- 55 gallon barrells full I would sell for $ 15 ea.


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

Dewey;1520538 said:


> New England Salt... At Sprague Energy in Searsport, I think I paid 75ish per ton....
> How Much do you need ???? I have 4- 55 gallon barrells full I would sell for $ 15 ea.


Where are you located? Does that include the barrels?


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

snomover;1520545 said:


> Where are you located? Does that include the barrels?


Liberty... no on the barrells


----------

